# Chen Tai Chi martial arts form by Laura Bonthuis



## KimBjjTaiChi (Sep 21, 2019)

Laura Bonthuis is my girlfriend and a Dutch martial arts practitioner. Besides martial arts she was a very good Badminton player and won many tournaments and titles.  She practised full contact kickboxing under a famous Dutch teacher Wim Scharrenberg ( brother of Koen Scharrenberg a Kyokushinkai Karate master ). Eventually Laura started getting interest in Chinese martial arts and practised Shaolin Martial Arts like: Kungfu, Sanda and Chen Tai Chi Chuan.

This is a Shaolin version of Chen Taijiquan Xinjia by Laura Bonthuis from the Netherlands:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 23, 2019)

Question, where does  Xinjia Shaolin Chen come from?

Chen family has Xinjia Yilu and Xinjia Erlu, never heard Xinjia Shaolin Chen before


----------



## ChenAn (Oct 24, 2019)

Jet Li influenced version of ”tai chi”. Lol


----------

